

The Age of Homes in All 50 States - tzs
http://www.zillow.com/blog/age-of-homes-181636/?utm_source=email&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=emm-0815_homesbydecade-decadesbutton

======
gideon_b
This is great, it would be better if you could zoom in to a state. You would
be able to see migration patterns within cities and regions.

